# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Kampin bussit poikkeusreiteillä 2.5. alkaen

## RSS

Bussit Kampissa poikkeusreiteillä 2.5. alkaen

Hietaniemen bussilinjat 55, 55A, 55AK ja 55K liikennöivät Kampissa poikkeusreittejä maanantaista 2.5. alkaen, samoin Lauttasaaren linjat 21V, 65A ja 66A. Poikkeusjärjestelyt jatkuvat sunnuntaihin 14.8. asti ja ne johtuvat Lapinlahden ja Malminrinteen risteysalueen radanrakennustöistä sekä Jätkäsaaren radanrakennustöistä.

Linjat 55, 55A, 55AK ja 55K ajavat molemmissa suunnissa Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun, Eteläisen Rautatiekadun ja Fredrikinkadun kautta Urho Kekkosen kadulle. Lapinlahdenkadun ja Malminrinteen reittiosuus jää ajamatta. Linjoilta jäävät pois käytöstä Lapinlahdenkadun Lapinrinne-nimiset pysäkit, joiden numerot ovat 1261 ja 1262.

Heinäkuussa linjat liikennöivät viikon Runeberginkadun ja Kansakoulukadun kautta, mistä tiedotetaan myöhemmin tarkemmin.

Linjat 21V, 65A ja 66A ajavat Lauttasaaresta päin tullessaan Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun ja Eteläisen Rautatiekadun kautta Fredrikinkadulle. Ruoholahdenkadun reittiosuus jää ajamatta ja Ruoholahdenkatu-niminen pysäkki (nro 1218) pois käytöstä. Linjalta 21V jää pois käytöstä myös Fredrikinkadun pysäkki "Kamppi (M)" (nro 0233).

Kyseinen poikkeusreitti kestää 2.5 - 26.6., minkä jälkeen bussit ajavat 14.8. asti Lapinrinteen ja Lapinlahden kadun kautta.

Linja 21V ajaa heinäkuussa viikon Lapinlahdenkadun ja Runeberginkadun kautta, mistä tiedotetaan myöhemmin lisää.

Huom! Myös yölinjat 100N, 130N ja 140N ajavat poikkeusreittejä radanrakennustöistä johtuen. Poikkeusreitti jatkuu 14.8. asti.


Kartta poikkeusjärjestelyistä (pdf, 106kB): Liite 1153
Kartta yölinjojen poikkeusreitistä (pdf, 97kB): Liite 1154



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## wade

Niinpä niin, HSL muisti aamuyölinjan 04N, vaan mitenkäs linjat 100N, 130N ja 140N?

----------


## aki

> Niinpä niin, HSL muisti aamuyölinjan 04N, vaan mitenkäs linjat 100N, 130N ja 140N?


No varmaan ajaa keskustaan samaa reittiä kuin 04N, tuolla nyt ei ole juurikaan merkitystä kun linjojen idea on viedä baarikansaa Hesasta Espooseen eikä toisinpäin, eiköhän nuo bussit yleensä palaa tyhjänä takaisin.

----------


## zige94

Nyt on vähän isompi ongelma joka johtaa koviinki myöhästymisiin, kun h21V, h65A ja h66A on poikkeusreitillä, tässä muutamia ongelmakohtia: 

Malminrinne välillä Runeberginkatu ja Ruoholahdenkatu on muutettu todella kapeaksi ainoastaan joukkoliikenteelle sallituksi kaduksi, ja suuntia mihin kääntyy Malminrinteen alapäässä on poistettu, henkilöautoilijat ei tätä ymmärrä vaikka on liikennemerkit laitettu selvästi näkyville, Malminrinne ihan täynnä henkilöautoja jotka yrittävät kääntyä ja venkslata jonnekki, mutta eivät onnistu tässä, aiheuttaa monen minuutin myöhästymiset takana tuleville busseille! (kokemusta on tästä viime tiistailta jolloin seistiin tuossa 7 minuuttia).

Lauttasaaresta tultaessa, kun kiertotie vie Pohjoisen rautatiekadun kautta, ongelmana on tie on ihan täpötentäynnä autoja Runeberginkadun risteyksestä ihan sinne Mechelinkadun risteykseen saakka, ja Runeberginkadun ja Pohjoisen rautatiekadun risteyksen valot päästävät ainoastaan etelästä Mechelinkadun suunnasta tulevia autoja 2-3 kerrallaan. Tässäkin meni tiistaina sellaset 13 minuuttia. Osa matkustajista kyllästyi odottamaan ja kuljettaja päästi heidän keskellä tietä ulos, ja matkustajat lähtivät kävelemään.

Itse olen pistänyt noista Helsingin kaupungin rakennusvirastolle, HSL:lle ja liikenteenohjauskeskukselle palautetta, että voisivat tehdä jotain ongelmille...

----------


## aki

Olisi kannattanut mieluummin järjestää poikkeusliikenne siten että linjat 65A ja 66A olisivat Pakilasta ja Veräjämäestä tullessaan päättyneet Rautatientorille ja sitten olisi ollut erillinen linja vaikka tunnuksella 65B Kampin bussiterminaalin ja Lauttasaaren välillä. Näinhän oli aiemminkin kun Kampissa oli jokin suuri liikennettä haittaava työmaa, en tosin muista liittyikö se tähän rataurakkaan. Tällä hetkellä ruuhka-aikaan taitaa olla järkevintä Larusta tullessa vaihtaa metroon ruoholahdessa ja sillä keskustaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Olisi kannattanut mieluummin järjestää poikkeusliikenne siten että linjat 65A ja 66A olisivat Pakilasta ja Veräjämäestä tullessaan päättyneet Rautatientorille ja sitten olisi ollut erillinen linja vaikka tunnuksella 65B Kampin bussiterminaalin ja Lauttasaaren välillä. Näinhän oli aiemminkin kun Kampissa oli jokin suuri liikennettä haittaava työmaa, en tosin muista liittyikö se tähän rataurakkaan. Tällä hetkellä ruuhka-aikaan taitaa olla järkevintä Larusta tullessa vaihtaa metroon ruoholahdessa ja sillä keskustaan.


Mieluummin olisi yhdistetty 66A ja 65A Mäkelän uimahallilla ja 65X-ratikka Käpylä-Kurvi-Kamppi-Ruoholahti (ennen Malminrinnettä uusi vaihde Runeberginkatu-Caloniuksenkatu) ja siitä 66X-bussilla loppupätkä. Ratkaisu olisi hyvä lopullisestikin, kunhan ratikkaa jatkettaisiin Ruoholahdesta Vattuniemeen ja - sama kai se mennäänkö yhden sillan yli, olkoon se sitten se yksi linja joka jatkaisi maan pinnalla Lauttasaaresta itään. Siihen mennessä Malminrinteen ratakin olisi valmis pian.

----------


## aki

> Mieluummin olisi yhdistetty 66A ja 65A Mäkelän uimahallilla ja 65X-ratikka Käpylä-Kurvi-Kamppi-Ruoholahti (ennen Malminrinnettä uusi vaihde Runeberginkatu-Caloniuksenkatu) ja siitä 66X-bussilla loppupätkä. Ratkaisu olisi hyvä lopullisestikin


Ei nyt kuitenkaan aleta tekemään sen isompia linjastosuunnitelmia, kysymys oli vain kesän kestävän poikkeusliikenteen järjestämisestä joka ei nyt tuolla Kampin alueella toimi koska bussit jumittuvat ruuhkiin. Linjat 65A ja 66A olisi voitu edes ajattaa Itämerenkadun kautta Mechelininkadulle jotta vaihto metroon olisi ollut mahdollisimman helppoa, no, eipä tuo kävely Porkkalankadun pysäkiltäkään pitkä ole. Minkäköhän vuoksi HSL päätyi tähän poikkeusratkaisuun kun varmasti tiedossa oli että Kampin alueen liikenne tulee ruuhkautumaan pahasti kun Länsiväylää keskustaan pyrkivät autoilijat ajavat Ruoholahdenkadun sijaan Mechelinin ja Pohj.rautatiekadun kautta?

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei nyt kuitenkaan aleta tekemään sen isompia linjastosuunnitelmia, kysymys oli vain kesän kestävän poikkeusliikenteen järjestämisestä joka ei nyt tuolla Kampin alueella toimi koska bussit jumittuvat ruuhkiin. Linjat 65A ja 66A olisi voitu edes ajattaa Itämerenkadun kautta Mechelininkadulle jotta vaihto metroon olisi ollut mahdollisimman helppoa, no, eipä tuo kävely Porkkalankadun pysäkiltäkään pitkä ole. Minkäköhän vuoksi HSL päätyi tähän poikkeusratkaisuun kun varmasti tiedossa oli että Kampin alueen liikenne tulee ruuhkautumaan pahasti kun Länsiväylää keskustaan pyrkivät autoilijat ajavat Ruoholahdenkadun sijaan Mechelinin ja Pohj.rautatiekadun kautta?


Miksei ratkaisu toimisi muutenkin, lopullisesti? Koskelantien risteyksestä pääsee raitiovaunujen lisäksi vaihtamaan muutaman minuutin välein kulkeviin Rautatientorin busseihin - bussilinjojen vähentäminen keskustassa pitää aloittaa linjalla, joka kulkee koko keskustan läpi - Ruoholahti, Kamppi, Kaivokatu...Käpylä.

----------


## 339-DF

Minusta on mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten linjan 55 reitti toimii. Jos toimii, sen voisi jättää vakinaiseksi ja jatkaa osan vuoroista Seurasaareen. Päästäisiin eroon 24:sta ja Erottajan terminaalista.

55 Maria-Koskela
55A Hietaniemi-Koskela
55B Seurasaari-Koskela

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Minusta on mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten linjan 55 reitti toimii. Jos toimii, sen voisi jättää vakinaiseksi ja jatkaa osan vuoroista Seurasaareen. Päästäisiin eroon 24:sta ja Erottajan terminaalista.
> 
> 55 Maria-Koskela
> 55A Hietaniemi-Koskela
> 55B Seurasaari-Koskela


Hyvä idea, mutta voisi toteuttaa siten, että 55 ajaa Koskelasta Hietaniemeen, 55A Seurasaareen ja 55K/55AK Kumpulan kampuksen kautta, koska muuten tulee liikaa kirjaimia.

----------


## Nak

Tuli perjantaina ajettua linjaa 66A ja ajateltua että Hsl:ltä erittäin onnistunut suunnittelutyö, kun olin seissyt pohjoisella rautatiekadulla 15min.. Älyttömimmät ruuhkan aiheuttajat tällä reitillä ovat lähes yllättäen liikennevalot. Porkkalankadun ja Mechelininkadun risteyksen valoista pääsee n. 5-6 autoa kerrallaan ja p-rautatiekadun ja runeberginkadun risteyksestä n. 3-5 autoa kerrallaan  :Mad:  Sama järjestely olisi ollut parempi kun oli kesällä 2008  :Cool:

----------


## aki

> Sama järjestely olisi ollut parempi kun oli kesällä 2008


Oliko se juuri kesä 2008 kun linjat 65A ja 66A katkaistiin Rautatientorille, Lauttasaaren ja  Kampin terminaalin väliä ajoi erillinen linja, taisi olla tunnuksella 65B tai X?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:19 ----------




> Minusta on mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten linjan 55 reitti toimii. Jos toimii, sen voisi jättää vakinaiseksi ja jatkaa osan vuoroista Seurasaareen. Päästäisiin eroon 24:sta ja Erottajan terminaalista.
> 
> 55 Maria-Koskela
> 55A Hietaniemi-Koskela
> 55B Seurasaari-Koskela


Tuo 55:n jatkaminen Seurasaareen voisi myös toimia vaikka eri viestiketjussa ehdotinkin osaa linjan 205 vuoroista kiertävän Seurasaarentien kautta K-tunnuksella. 55:n jatkamisessa Seurikseen on se ongelma että jo nykyään kesäisin 55A:n bussit ovat melko täysiä Hietsuun menijöistä, mukaan pitäisi mahtua vielä Seurikseen menijät, vai ajattelitko että Hietaniemi - Koskela ja Seurasaari - Koskela olisivat eri linjoja? En kannata noin monia eri kirjainvariaatioita, tuohan tarkoittaisi että olisi yhdistelmät 55,55A,55AK,55B,55BK, alkaisi olla turhan sekavaa.

Ehkä olisi kuitenkin paras säilyttää 24 omana linjanaan, mutta muuttaa reittiä ja päätepysäkkiä keskustassa paremmin esim. turisteja palvelevaksi. Nykyinen Erottajan päättäri on aika syrjässä, mieluummin johtaisin 24:n vaikka Elielinaukiolle tai Rautatientorille. 

24:ää ja Seurasaarta pitäisi muutenkin markkinoida nykyistä paremmin matkailijoille. Vielä 90-luvulla oli jopa nivelbussit tuulilasikuormassa mutta nykyään autoissa on varsin väljää, onkohan Seuris menettänyt suosiotaan virkistyskohteena?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oliko se juuri kesä 2008 kun linjat 65A ja 66A katkaistiin Rautatientorille, Lauttasaaren ja Kampin terminaalin väliä ajoi erillinen linja, taisi olla tunnuksella 65B tai X?


Oli toki, ja syy oli tämä. 65X ajoi Kampin keskuksen ja Lauttasaaren (Vattuniemi) väliä, 65:sen ja 66:sen Bertat ajoivat pohjoisia päitään Teatterikujan ollessa keskustan päättäri. 65B Teatterikujalla. Myös Simonkatu oli auki tuona kesänä - ainakin syksymmällä.

----------


## aki

Eipä mennyt kauaa kun HSL päätti muuttaa linjan 21V poikkeusreittiä! 16.5 lähtien linja ajaa Lauttasaaresta tullessa Lapinrinnettä Kampin terminaaliin ja sieltä edelleen Etel.rautatiekadulle. Miksiköhän 65A ja 66A ei siirretty samalle reitille vaan ne jäävät takkuamaan Mechelinin ja Pohj.rautatiekadun ruuhkiin?

----------


## hylje

Ei tule muuta mieleen kuin taannoinen HelB:n operaatio, jossa ajettiin kaasukalustolla. Nobinan Volvot eivät taida kuitenkaan yksikään enää olla kaasukäyttöinen.

----------


## aki

Itse en edes muistanut että Kampin terminaalin läpi voidaan ajaa Lapinrinteeltä Etel.rautatiekadulle, tämä olisi varmasti ollut parempi ratkaisu heti poikkeusliikenteen alkaessa kaikille kolmelle Larun linjalle, Kaasukäyttöiset bussit ei tosiaankaan voi enää olla syynä terminaalin läpi ajamiseen kun niitä ei nobinalla enää yhtään kappaletta ole.

----------


## zige94

> Eipä mennyt kauaa kun HSL päätti muuttaa linjan 21V poikkeusreittiä! 16.5 lähtien linja ajaa Lauttasaaresta tullessa Lapinrinnettä Kampin terminaaliin ja sieltä edelleen Etel.rautatiekadulle. Miksiköhän 65A ja 66A ei siirretty samalle reitille vaan ne jäävät takkuamaan Mechelinin ja Pohj.rautatiekadun ruuhkiin?


Tuo oli ihan alunperinkin suunnitelmissa ajattaa ne pari viikkoa myöhemmin Kampin terminaalin läpi. Eri juttu on se, että miksei sitä otettu heti käyttöön...

Vedämpä sanani takaisin. Luin s-posti viestin huolimattomasti. Eli siinä kerrottiin että useiden kuljettajien ja matkustajien valituksien vuoksi päätettiin siirtäää tuonne se. Luin aluksi että oli suunniteltu myöhemmin siirrettävän. Mutta, en siis tajua, miksei h65A ja 66A voisi myös ajaa tuolta. Pysäkkejä kyllä jäisi välistä silloin aika paljonki, mutta aikaa säästäisi jopa 15minuuttia.

----------


## aki

> miksei h65A ja 66A voisi myös ajaa tuolta. Pysäkkejä kyllä jäisi välistä silloin aika paljonki, mutta aikaa säästäisi jopa 15minuuttia.


Nykyiseen poikkeusreittiin verrattuna pysäkkejä ei jäisi pois kuin kaksi, UKK:lla ja Simonkadulla olevat pysäkit, niiltä kuitenkin pääsee Keskustaan päin myös linjoilla 3T ja 55, Metrokin on ihan vieressä joten ei tuosta mitään haittaa olisi. Tiedä sitten kuinka paljon 65/66:n matka hidastuisi sokoksen kohdalla Postikadulla? Tuohan on melkoinen tulppa ruuhka-aikaan mutta tuskin olisi yhtä paha hidaste kuin nykyinen Mechelinin-Pohj.rautatiekadun reitti.

----------


## Nak

65A/66A:ta ei myöskään voida ajaa sen takia kampin terminaalin lävitse, sillä näille ei saataisi järjestettyä pysäkkiä järkevästi sinne. 21V:hen nousee todella harvoin ketään kyytiin kampista postitalolle päin, kun taas 65A/66A:lla kamppi on molempiin suuntiin suuri "solmu"pysäkki jossa nousee ja jää suuria määriä ihmisiä. Kampin terminaalin jättölaituria kun ei voida käyttää normaali pysäkkinä suurehkon bussiliikenteen vuoksi.. 

21V:n ajoaikoihin kuitenkin hyvä ja nopeuttava vaikutus, ja myöskin nyt saadaan taas se Kampin pysäkki käyttöön, kun 21V yleensä myös tyhjenee Kampin pysäkille  :Cool: 

Yksi ratkaisu ruuhkien välttämiseksi 65A/66A linjoilla voisi olla seuraavanlainen. 65X ajaa Lauttasaari-Kampin terminaali reitillä. 65B ajaa Oulunkylä-Kampintori reitillä ja 66B L-Pakila-Kampintori reitillä seuraavasti ..Simonkatu-UKK-katu-Fredrikinkatu-P.Rautatienkatu-Runeberginkatu-Malminrinne-UKK-katu... Ja voisivat olla vielä niin että 65B ajaa näin päin. ja 66B ajaa ..UKK-katu-Malminrinne-Runeberginkatu-E.Rautatienkatu-Fredrikinkatu-UKK-katu... autojonojen välttämiseksi. Ja päätepysäkit Runeberginkadulle metroaseman eteen.. Ja UKK-kadun pysäkit voisi väliaikaisesti siirtää Fredrikinkadulle?? myös linjoilla 55/A? 

04N, 100-140N voinevat pysyä nykyisellä poikkeusreitillä, sillä yöllä harvemmin ruuhkat on haittana..

----------


## Knightrider

> Itse en edes muistanut että Kampin terminaalin läpi voidaan ajaa Lapinrinteeltä Etel.rautatiekadulle, tämä olisi varmasti ollut parempi ratkaisu heti poikkeusliikenteen alkaessa kaikille kolmelle Larun linjalle, Kaasukäyttöiset bussit ei tosiaankaan voi enää olla syynä terminaalin läpi ajamiseen kun niitä ei nobinalla enää yhtään kappaletta ole.


Syynä lienee se, ettei 65A/66A voi mennä Kampin terminaalin kautta Urho Kekkosen- ja Simonkadun reitille. Kampin terminaalia voi myöskin käyttää vain jättöpysäkkinä (Lapinrinteen päässä terminaalissa), ellei varata uutta laituria linjoille.

----------


## zige94

> Syynä lienee se, ettei 65A/66A voi mennä Kampin terminaalin kautta Urho Kekkosen- ja Simonkadun reitille. Kampin terminaalia voi myöskin käyttää vain jättöpysäkkinä (Lapinrinteen päässä terminaalissa), ellei varata uutta laituria linjoille.


Miksei muuten muka voisi? Ymmärtääkseni Espoon terminaalista tuo 21V:n uusi poikkeusreitti tulee ulos kaukoliikenteenterminaalin luonta suoraan Eteläisen rautatiekadun risteykseen? Siitä tekisi poikkeussäännön että saisi jatkaa vähän matkaa eteenpäin ja kääntyä vasemmalle Pohjoiselle rautatiekadulle. Siitä jatkaa vähän eteenpäin Fredrikinkadulle ja siitä vasemmalle Kamppiin, siitä on vielä juuri ainoastaan linja-autoille ja takseille sallittu kääntyminen. Eli ei jäisi edes Kampin pysäkkiä pois ja voitaisiin ruuhkat kiertää.

----------


## hylje

Eli Kamppi on kelvoton jopa poikkeusratkaisuna. Josta päästään päättelyketjussa eteenpäin eli miksei Kampin kallista tunnelia edes yritetty suunnitella nopeuttamaan ruuhkasta eniten kärsiviä keskustan lävitse meneviä linjoja pysyvällä ratkaisulla? Läpiajettavia laitureita ei olisi tarvittu kuin yksi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miksei muuten muka voisi? Ymmärtääkseni Espoon terminaalista tuo 21V:n uusi poikkeusreitti tulee ulos kaukoliikenteenterminaalin luonta suoraan Eteläisen rautatiekadun risteykseen? Siitä tekisi poikkeussäännön että saisi jatkaa vähän matkaa eteenpäin ja kääntyä vasemmalle Pohjoiselle rautatiekadulle. Siitä jatkaa vähän eteenpäin Fredrikinkadulle ja siitä vasemmalle Kamppiin, siitä on vielä juuri ainoastaan linja-autoille ja takseille sallittu kääntyminen. Eli ei jäisi edes Kampin pysäkkiä pois ja voitaisiin ruuhkat kiertää.


Niin, se tulee ulos Eteläiselle Rautatiekadulle, joka on juuri se minne emme 65A/66A:ta halua, risteysten ruuhkaisuuden vuoksi. Miksi ensin terminaaliin, sitten pohjoiseen Eteläiselle Rautatiekadulle ja sitten taas etelään UKk:lle? Eipä paljoa auttaisi. Paras ratkaisu olisi edelleenkin mielestäni bussi Larusta Kampin terminaaliin, ratikka siitä ihan bussien reittiä Käpylään ja loppumatka sitten heiluribussilinjalla tms. Loppujen lopuksi harvalle tulisi kahta vaihtoa - Kampin läpi on varsinkin nyt turha ajaa busseja.

21V:llä tilanne on eri, sillä koillinen uloskäynti on juuri Postitalon vieressä, Luonnontieteellisellä museolla. 65A/66A:lle se ei olisi kovinkaan suora linjaus. Viime vuonna tilanne 65A/66A:n kanssa hoidettiin hyvin, kun ajettiin erikseen Kamppi-Lauttasaari-linjaa.

----------


## zige94

> Niin, se tulee ulos Eteläiselle Rautatiekadulle, joka on juuri se minne emme 65A/66A:ta halua, risteysten ruuhkaisuuden vuoksi. Miksi ensin terminaaliin, sitten pohjoiseen Eteläiselle Rautatiekadulle ja sitten taas etelään UKk:lle? Eipä paljoa auttaisi.


Oletko mennyt nykyistä reittiä poikkeusreittiä h65A/h66A:lla? Tänää meni 15minuuttia jonossa... Mitä taas jäin seurailemaan vähäksi aikaa niin kyllä tuo toinen reitti on silti nopeampi, ei ollut läheskää yhtä kovaa ruuhkaa ja valot oli pitemmät.

----------


## Knightrider

> Oletko mennyt nykyistä reittiä poikkeusreittiä h65A/h66A:lla? Tänää meni 15minuuttia jonossa... Mitä taas jäin seurailemaan vähäksi aikaa niin kyllä tuo toinen reitti on silti nopeampi, ei ollut läheskää yhtä kovaa ruuhkaa ja valot oli pitemmät.


En edelleenkään väittänyt sen olevan hyvä, viime vuoden systeemillä pitäisi mennä, tai sitten Lönnrotinkatua - Simonkadulta vain 300m päässä, samalla tasolla. Miksei näin muuten tehty? Onko 300 m kävelyttömyys sen vartin veroista? Eikö jakseta pystyttää uusia väliaikaisia pysäkkejä? Noin pitkä aika eikä ole kunnollista väliaikaisreittiä yksillä Helsingin suurimmista bussilinjoista.

----------

